# Experience or References on Mazinblue?



## KrazyK (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi - I have made a few posts here about my hunt for a new family member. I am wondering if anyone has gotten a pup from, or has any feedback on Mazinblue?


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I've never heard of them but just looked at their website. I'm not seeing nearly enough evidence of health testing on OFA, especially hips. I also don't care for showing very young individual puppies marked as "sold." IMO decisions about which puppy goes where should be made much later, when temperament and conformation are better evaluated. 

Do you want a parti? What else are you looking for in a poodle?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you want a parti there is a nice breeder in Quebec, Caniche parti elegance.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 4, 2017)

I have recently lost our beloved spoo and am looking to add a new one to the family. If given the chance, I would prefer a larger sized male (my husband is 6'8" and my boys are 6'3" and 6'4"). Health and temperament are the most important things otherwise but I do love the Parti coloured poodle. My last boy was a beautiful red and since I don't want to be comparing, I thought to stay away from another deep red but am not opposed to a lighter shade. I am drawn to the partis, apricots or light reds, and silvers particularly. I would really like to be able to bring a pup home soon though, I would like to socialize it with all of my family home over the summer rather than after the boys have left for university. I never did anything beyond basic obedience with Tucker but he was so smart he could have done it all I am sure. He was my first standard poodle and we decided on the breed because of allergies. I had no idea what an amazing journey a relationship with a standard poodle would be! My boys were young then and I had no time to run around for the dog's events along with rep hockey and baseball!  This new one, I am considering trying agility or more advanced obedience, or something with...and will be looking for lots of advice on this forum I am sure.


----------



## KrazyK (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks for the referral - I sent a note but the website hasn't been updated in a while which makes me suspect no pups!


----------

